# Metal turtle/ tortoise art



## Sulcataman (Jun 29, 2012)

My name is Garett, I am a metal fabricator by trade. I specialize in custom creations. Some of the items i have built are, toy haulers, custom mailbox posts, cannons, various sheet metal silhouettes, and everything in between. I also create metal turtles and tortoises. I can make them basically any size you like. I build them to your liking. Painted or raw, it is up to you. Below you will see a picture of 2 small, simple ones I have made. Give me a call if you are interested, or have ideas for a design you would like to have custom made. Thank you, Garett. 717-798-6101


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 29, 2012)

The scorpion is awesome!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like you do nice work!


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2012)

Very cool. Love the horse.


----------

